# Du Mobile Broadband



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Is anybody currently using the DU mobile broadband USB Modem. I am thinking of getting one, since their 2GB/Month price at 75 AED is much lower than Etisalat's 1 GB/month for 145 AED. But I wonder how good is the DU coverage.

I know last year and before they had problems with coverage, but they claim they have beefed up their coverage area.
Any current DU mobile users out there, thanks.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, if you read any of the news the last two days - Du pretty much has no coverage! 




ash_ak said:


> Is anybody currently using the DU mobile broadband USB Modem. I am thinking of getting one, since their 2GB/Month price at 75 AED is much lower than Etisalat's 1 GB/month for 145 AED. But I wonder how good is the DU coverage.
> 
> I know last year and before they had problems with coverage, but they claim they have beefed up their coverage area.
> Any current DU mobile users out there, thanks.


----------



## JonM (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been using DU mobile broadband for the last 3-4 months and have very little complaints re coverage. Not that I travel extensively out of the main centres, but have so far not had any issues in Dubai or Abu Dhabi


----------

